# West / East harbor.



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

anybody been to west harbor lately , Marina's or fishing ? I wanted to fish it tomorrow if it's in decent shape. Thanks, Don.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Fished East Harbor Fri. and Saturday. Cold and windy. Water is in decent shape. Only caught 30 between 2 people in 13 hours of fishing. Saw others doing better than us. One guy was using Jackall worms, said it was like candy for bass. Weather should be better for you. Good luck.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Fished East Harbor Fri. and Saturday. Cold and windy. Water is in decent shape. Only caught 30 between 2 people in 13 hours of fishing. Saw others doing better than us. One guy was using Jackall worms, said it was like candy for bass. Weather should be better for you. Good luck.


Don't give away my secrets Ha Ha you should have stayed in that area. I caught a lot of nice fish after you and your wife booked towards the inlet


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

That spot is where we started our trip. We dragged a jig n pig and a senko along the bottom while we stopped there. Caught one, had a couple other hits. We were in the last couple of hours of our trip and hadnt been east of that area. Did catch around 7 after we left there. Wish we lived closer so we could do some day trips. Glad you had a good day.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> That spot is where we started our trip. We dragged a jig n pig and a senko along the bottom while we stopped there. Caught one, had a couple other hits. We were in the last couple of hours of our trip and hadnt been east of that area. Did catch around 7 after we left there. Wish we lived closer so we could do some day trips. Glad you had a good day.


Thanks, I am glad you guys had a good time. If you ever have any questions about the Harbor PM me


----------



## Branches (Mar 4, 2017)

What were the water temps why you guys were there? Also, do you know the main water temps just out side the harbor? Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Upper 60s in the harbor. Couldnt go out on the lake it was wicked.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Fished west Harbor yesterday. Water temp. was between 61 & 63. 1 small crappie, 1 decent perch, 1 bullhead, 1 nice white bass. A few largemouth. Water was decent with a sharp s/w wind. 1 other crappie boat had 1 crappie. There was some crappies caught last week , during the 80 degree temp. Minnows & plastic. Very bad crappie fishing for us, this spring.


----------



## Branches (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

When I lived in Oak Harbor few yrs ago, used to go in at Mazuriks and hit few spot on way to E. Harbor. Be rough somedays, great on others. So guess no Bass boats running to islands for Smallmouth then eh!


----------



## the_Smallmouth_Samurai (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone been fishing out here the last few weeks? I'm heading out this weekend. Would love to hear of any techniques that have been producing. Are the weeds getting thick yet? Where are you catching them? Thanks


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I doubt anyone is gonna speak up with all the tournaments this weekend sorry. I did hit the bay last weekend and did really well


----------



## the_Smallmouth_Samurai (Mar 1, 2011)

puregreen said:


> I doubt anyone is gonna speak up with all the tournaments this weekend sorry. I did hit the bay last weekend and did really well


Figured, I didn't think there was another largemouth tournament going on over there so I figured I'd ask. But if anyone sees a green kayak out there slangin fatties, you'll know I found my own way! Good luck to everybody! Thanks!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Anyone been up there lately?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Most the tourney's are done up there so fishing should be good by now....lots less pressure! During the week especially!


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Scum_Frog said:


> Most the tourney's are done up therrtheree so fishing should be good by now....lots less pressure! During the week especially!


You got that right brother, there are at least 7 or 8 clubs(leagues) I have been up there when 2or3 were having tourneys at same time. FREAKIN nightmare, ruin the fishing for weeks.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Assuming the pleasure boats are done for year lol


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

That's nnno jpke, the wifeE="freshwaterexperience, post: 2373974, member: 52313"]Assuming the pleasure boats are done for year lol[/QUOTE]
Thats no joke, the wife and I went to Pleasant hill this past weekend and couldn't believe how many jetskiers and Pontoon cruisers were out. Looked like and weekend in July not mid October. Should be a designated season for them so us anglers have some time on the water to ourselves. All in favor, say yeah. lol


----------

